# 27Zoll Monitor mit IPS?`, 144Hz in FHD



## justme (4. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

derzeit besitze ich einen Acer R271bmid mit IPS-Panel sowie Full-HD.

Bin ganz zufrieden, allerdings habe ich mir für 2 Tag mal einen Acer Preadtor xb241h  mit G-Sync ausprobiert, und das ganze gefällt mir ganz gut, besonders wenn G-Sync an ist.

Grafikkarte ist die  6GB MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X.
QHD in 27 Zoll sind leider nicht optimal, daher bleibe ich erstmal bei Full-HD und 27Zoll.

Was mir am Acer aufgefallen ist, das Bild ist ziemlich blass gegeüber meinem Acer, wird dem TN-Panel geschuldet sein.

Gibt es etwas vernünftiges in 27Zoll mit einem IPS-Panel und G-Sync in FHD?

Ich finde leider nix, kennt ihr eventuell etwas?

Habe folgenden Monitor gefunden:
Acer Predator Z321Qbmiphzx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sind 32Zoll in FHD vertretbar? Habe leider keinen Vergleich da..


Eventuell habt ihr noch ein paar Anregungen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich komme mit klar, kommt aber auf deinen Sitzabstand und dein persönliches Empfinden an.
Warum nicht VA in 27" FHD 144Hz, zB der Acer Z271?


----------



## justme (4. Dezember 2017)

Sitzabstand sind 80 cm derzeit, den könnte ich aber vergrößern.

Macht Zocken auch Spaß drauf? Bzw. was sind deine Hauptanwendungen?

Danke für den Tipp, schaue ich mir mal an, hab nur von einigen Leuten schon gehört das Curved sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig sein sollte, werde um einen Test nicht rumkommen.

Kannst du mir kurz und knackig den Unterschied zwischen VA und TN erläutern?

IPS hat immer schöne Farben, dafür höheren Lag, nach meinem Stand?!

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2017)

Der Lag hat nichts mit der Panelart zu tun, du meinst wohl die Reaktionszeit.
Curved muss man wirklich ausprobieren, das ist sehr subjektiv.
Am Anfang war es komisch, aber jetzt stört es mich garnicht mehr.
Hab auch keine Probleme beim Zocken oder Filme gucken.

Aber, WQHD löst feiner auf, weswegen ich jetzt auch wechsle.
Man merkt es halt an den Kanten und allgemein ist das Bild schärfer.

Edit:
VA ist in etwa so schnell wie IPS und hat ähnliche Farben.
Dafür aber ein besseren Schwarzwert, was zu einem höherem Kontrast führt.
Blickwinkel sind besser als bei TN, aber etwas schlechter als bei IPS.


----------



## claster17 (4. Dezember 2017)

IPS hat nicht zwangsläufig die besseren Farben, jedoch insbesondere vertikal die wesentlich bessere Blickwinkelstabilität (Gammaverschiebung) als TN.

Viele vergessen, dass verschiedene Bildschirme ab Werk unterschiedlich eingestellt und in den seltensten Fällen ordentlich kalibriert sind. Manche haben standardmäßig höheres Gamma, was zu blassen Farben, im Gegenzug aber zu besserer Sichtbarkeit in Schatten führt.


----------



## justme (5. Dezember 2017)

Okay, danke für die Aufklärung!

Leider weiß ich immer noch nicht was ich brauche..So eine schwiere Entscheidung hatte ich auch schon lange nicht mehr..

Gibt es nicht eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau in 27 Zoll, kräftige Farben + G-Sync in FHD?Oder "nur" 144Hz nehmen mit Freesync, was ich nicht nutzen kann?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!



Habe auch keine große Lust in die Lotterie zu tappen und ständig einen Monitor austauschen zu müssen..


----------



## justme (6. Dezember 2017)

Moin Jungs,

ich hab mir jetzte den Acer Predator Z271T für ca. 380€ neu bestellt, hab gestern Abend ein gutes Angebot gefunden.

Weiß jemand zufällig ob man das Eye-Tracking unterm Monitor abbauen kann?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich meine das ist fest verbunden.


----------



## justme (8. Dezember 2017)

Hallo nochmal,

also der Monitor ist gestern gekommen, macht was her.

Habe ich allerdings im Monitor die Einstellung Overdrive an, egal ob extreme oder normal, habe ich sehr starkes Ghosting, wenn ich z.B. auf Webseiten nach unten scrolle.

Ist das normal?Hab mich da noch nicht eingelesen..

Hab es erstmal ausgestellt, werde es wahrscheinlich eh nicht brauchen.

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch, und zwar was für einen Typ Monitor braucht man, um wirklich eine scharfe Schrift zu haben, auch beim Scrollen?

Muss ich da auf QHD gehen mit einem IPS-Panel?

Würde mir gerne noch einen zweiten hinstellen, den ich mehr zum Lesen und ähnliches benutze.

Viele Grüße


----------



## claster17 (8. Dezember 2017)

Die Schlieren könnten am VA liegen, welches idR langsamer als IPS und noch langsamer als TN ist.
Immer scharfe Schrift bekommst du nur mit flackernder Hintergrundbeleuchtung, auch bekannt unter ULMB oder BlurReduction.


----------



## justme (8. Dezember 2017)

Ja, IPS mit meinen Vorstellungen wäre zu teuer gewesen, deswegen denk ich ist VA für mich die bessere Wahl als TN.

Ich dachte da eher an Richtung Mac, dort sieht alles sehr scharf aus, auch wenn man scrollt sieht es iwie schöner aus..


----------



## claster17 (8. Dezember 2017)

Wenn es in MacOS scharf ist, hat das nichts mit dem Bildschirm zu tun.


----------



## justme (8. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt also keinen Monitor in Verbindung mit Win10, der ein "sehr scharfes" Bild anzeigt, wo man auch beim Scrollen die Wörter noch deutlich erkennen kann?


----------



## claster17 (8. Dezember 2017)

Es liegt auch nicht an Windows, sondern an Software und Einstellungen, die du verwendest.

Ist es hier scharf und erkennt der Test deine 144Hz?
UFO Test: Framerates-text

Ist Hardwarebeschleunigung im Browser aktiv?


----------



## justme (8. Dezember 2017)

Jap, ganz links läuft er auf 120 FPS, da lässt es sich sehr gut lesen.

Habe aber auch nur max. 120 Hz eingestellt, da 144 zu viel Strom brauchen würde?

Hardwarebeschleunigung ist an, hab sie mal aus gemacht, sieht nicht so gut aus.


----------



## claster17 (8. Dezember 2017)

wuurian schrieb:


> Habe aber auch nur max. 120 Hz eingestellt, da 144 zu viel Strom brauchen würde?



Nicht dein Ernst, oder?
Das, was beim klassischen LCD den meisten Strom frisst, ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Willst du Strom sparen, stell den Monitor dunkler ein.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst, oder?
> Das, was beim klassischen LCD den meisten Strom frisst, ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Willst du Strom sparen, stell den Monitor dunkler ein.


Es geht um den idle Verbrauch, welcher aber bei FHD in 144Hz und 120Hz gleich ist.


----------



## justme (8. Dezember 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst, oder?
> Das, was beim klassischen LCD den meisten Strom frisst, ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Willst du Strom sparen, stell den Monitor dunkler ein.



Mir geht es ja nicht um den Stromverbrauch, eher drum das ich keinen Unterschied zwischen 120Hz und 144Hz sehe.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2017)

wuurian schrieb:


> Habe aber auch nur max. 120 Hz eingestellt, da 144 zu viel Strom brauchen würde?





wuurian schrieb:


> Mir geht es ja nicht um den Stromverbrauch, eher drum das ich keinen Unterschied zwischen 120Hz und 144Hz sehe.


Wie passt das dann zusammen?


----------



## justme (10. Dezember 2017)

Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte damit, das ich keinen Unterschied zwischen 120Hz und 144Hz sehe, sollte ich damit auch noch etwas Strom sparen, wäre das ein guter Nebeneffekt.


----------



## justme (13. Dezember 2017)

Also jungs, ich brauch nochmal eure Hilfe..

Der Acer Z271T geht zurück, ich will wieder ein IPS-Panel..

Mir sind die Farben nicht kräftig genug, G-Sync scheint auch keinen riesen Vorteil zu bringen, 60 Hz reichen mir wohl.

Würde doch gerne auf 1440p gehen mit einem IPS-Panel, habt ihr da ein paar Tipps?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Acoustico (14. Dezember 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Die Schlieren könnten am VA liegen, welches idR langsamer als IPS und noch langsamer als TN ist.



Ich habe ebenfalls den Acer Monitor und da ist 0 Ghosting. Weder im Browser, noch in Spielen. Overdrive sollte auf Normal stehen. Auch sind die Schriften alle scharf. Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass bei dir am PC einige Einstellungen nicht stimmen. 

Dass du den Unterschied zwischen 120Hz und 144Hz nicht merkst, kann ich nachvollziehen (trotzdem taktest du deine CPU auch nicht um 1000MHz runter um Strom zu sparen). Aber zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz sind Welten. Das merkst du doch schon extrem beim Scrollen, was dich ja gerade am Monitor stört. Von Spielen will ich erst gar nicht reden...


----------



## PCGH_Manu (14. Dezember 2017)

wuurian schrieb:


> Also jungs, ich brauch nochmal eure Hilfe..
> 
> Der Acer Z271T geht zurück, ich will wieder ein IPS-Panel..
> 
> ...



Die Farben sind bei VA sichtbar kräftiger als bei IPS.

Und wenn G-Sync nicht funktioniert, könnte es auch Einstellungssache sein. Es ist leider keine Plug-and-play-Technik. Einfach mal Framerate anschauen, ob sie in der Range ist bzw. überhaupt hoch genug.


----------



## justme (14. Dezember 2017)

Also ganz  blöd bin ich auch nicht, mein alter Acer hat definitiv kräftigere Farben, G-Sync hab ich auch richtig eingestellt, hab ja meine 144Hz.
Ich geb dir heute Abend mal die genauen Einstellungen durch mit welchen ich Ghosting habe, ist ja auch nur wenn Overdrive auf Extrem steht.

Für mich ist der Aufpreis für G-Sync totaler Quatsch, minimal flüssiger ist es vielleicht, aber niemals diesen Aufpreis wert..


----------



## Nazzy (14. Dezember 2017)

Was hast du denn gespielt, dass du der Meinung bist, dass es nur " minimal" flüssiger ist ?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Dezember 2017)

wuurian schrieb:


> Ich geb dir heute Abend mal die genauen Einstellungen durch mit welchen ich Ghosting habe, ist ja auch nur wenn Overdrive auf Extrem steht.


Acer Predator Z271 Review - TFTCentral
So wie hier?
Klar hast du ghosting auf extreme, ist halt bei dem Monitor so.
Deswegen auf normal stehen lassen.
Das mit den Farben ist auch sehr subjektiv.
Ein auf den sRGB Bereich kalibrierter Monitor wirkt auf viele sehr blass von den Farben her.


----------



## Acoustico (14. Dezember 2017)

wuurian schrieb:


> Ich geb dir heute Abend mal die genauen Einstellungen durch mit welchen ich Ghosting habe, ist ja auch nur wenn Overdrive auf Extrem steht.



Ja, Overdrive muss bei dem Monitor auf "Normal" stehen, sonst hat man diese Darstellungsfehler. Normal reicht aber für jeden schnellen Shooter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst, oder?
> Das, was beim klassischen LCD den meisten Strom frisst, ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Willst du Strom sparen, stell den Monitor dunkler ein.


Es geht um die Grafikkarte. Seit ich auf 144Hz spiele, rödelt die immer mit 100% rum. Dabei ist es mir völlig egal, ob ich 144FPS oder 100FPS, da sehe ich keinen nennenswerten Unterschied mehr. Ich bin auch am überlegen, die Frequenz von 144Hz zu reduzieren. Das kann die Grafikkarte in einfachen Situationen abkühlen und hat in wirklich kritischen mit 40 FPS mehr Reserven, weil der Kühler kälter ist. Es dauert immer einige Sekunden, bis sich der Kühler erwärmt.


----------



## Acoustico (14. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um die Grafikkarte. Seit ich auf 144Hz spiele, rödelt die immer mit 100% rum. Dabei ist es mir völlig egal, ob ich 144FPS oder 100FPS, da sehe ich keinen nennenswerten Unterschied mehr. Ich bin auch am überlegen, die Frequenz von 144Hz zu reduzieren. Das kann die Grafikkarte in einfachen Situationen abkühlen und hat in wirklich kritischen mit 40 FPS mehr Reserven, weil der Kühler kälter ist. Es dauert immer einige Sekunden, bis sich der Kühler erwärmt.



Was soll die Reduzierung der Hz-Zahl bringen? Die FPS bleiben doch auch bei 60Hz gleich und die Karte wird genauso belastet, außer du setzt ein FPS-Limit (was du ja auch mit 144Hz machen könntest). Aber dann würde ich mir um die Kühlung der Karte Gedanken machen und nicht um 144Hz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2017)

Acoustico schrieb:


> außer du setzt ein FPS-Limit


Natürlich, msonst bringt mit auch G-sync nichts, wenn die Bilder oberhalb von 144Hz wieder zerrissen werden


----------



## Acoustico (14. Dezember 2017)

Oberhalb von 144Hz brauchst du auch kein G-SYNC mehr. Und was für einen Monitor hast du, der ab 144FPS Schlieren zeigt? Ich spiele mit 300FPS und da gibt es überhaupt kein Zerreisen.  Sollte jeder Monitor mit 144Hz dazu in der Lage sein.

Sorry, nicht böse gemeint. Aber wenn ich schon höre, dass ihr die Hz-Zahl auf 60 reduzieren wollt, die FPS begrenzen, Monitor dunkler stellen um Strom zu sparen...ganz ehrlich wozu wollt ihr am PC überhaupt spielen wenn ihr alle Vorteile nicht nutzen wollt? Eine XBOX One kostet inzwischen im Angebot 150€ mit 2 Spielen. Da habt ihr all diese "Probleme" nicht...


----------



## justme (15. Dezember 2017)

Guten Abend,

hauptsächlich BF1.

Was kann man den gegen dieses Blass tun?


Habe heute noch einen ASUS PB278QR getestet, dieser hat nur 60Hz.
QHD ist ganz nett, habe mir aber iwie mehr davon erhofft..
Leider hat der Monitor unten rechts einen hellen, gelblichen Bereich, zumindestens wenn schwarzer Hintergrund angezeigt wird.

Overdrive hab ich auf Normal gestellt, stand auf Extreme..
Was habt ihr den sonst noch eingestellt in den Settings? Hab dort eigentlich alles auf Standard gelassen.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist; bei schwarzen Szenen in Youtube z.B. sieht schwarz ganz anders aus als auf dem Asus(IPS-Panel), es wirkt so körnig - beim Asus hingegen sieht es glatt aus.
Und ein leichtes Flackern sehe ich, bei dem Video z.B. fällt es sehr auf: YouTube

 @Acoustico ist das bei dir genauso?

Hab meinen richtigen Monitor leider noch nicht gefunden, bzw. der zu mir passt..


----------



## Acoustico (15. Dezember 2017)

Hallo...

Das ist alles schwierig zu sagen. Ich denke evtl. schaust du schon "zu" genau hin. VA Panels sind aber gerade für den hohen Kontrast und den guten Schwarzwert bekannt. Also bei mir ist das Schwarz nicht körnig. Aber das Video was du verlinkt hast, hat ein Rauschen drin, das ist wohl ein Effekt mit Absicht. Evtl. siehst du das auf dem anderen Bildschirm gar nicht und nur auf dem Predator? Mach einfach mal bei Windows den Hintergrund auf schwarz und lass die Taskleiste automatisch ausblenden. Dann kannst du es besser kontrollieren. Das Video ist auf jeden Fall kein gutes Beispiel. Ein ganz leichtes Flackern sehe ich dort auch, das habe ich aber beim 2. Monitor ebenfalls und das ist kein VA-Panel. 

Hast du den Fleck bei dem Predator oder war das noch auf das Asus bezogen? Sollte bei dem VA Panel nicht sein. Die Standardsettings  sind eigentlich schon ganz in Ordnung, über den  6-Achs-Farbjustierung könntest es noch perfekt kalibrieren.

Mit den Farben, das ist ein sehr schwieriges Thema. Jeder Monitor stellt die Farben etwas anders dar. Ich würde sagen gute und moderne VA- und IPS-Panels tun sich in der Farbqualität nicht mehr so viel. Ich denke da kommt es auf den einzelnen Monitor an. Die Frage ist auch, wer wie Farben empfindet. Für den einen ist es "blass", für den anderen ist es gerade "natürlich" und nicht überzogen. Ich weiß nur, dass es komisch ist wenn man sich etwas neues kauft und dort alles anders wirkt als vorher. Hat ungefähr den gleichen Effekt wenn man sich ein neues und besseres Mikrofon zulegt aber alle auf einmal sagen: "Du hörst dich total komisch an und die Qualität ist schlechter". Weil die "neue" Stimme ungewohnt ist wenn es auf einmal anders klingt...


----------



## claster17 (15. Dezember 2017)

Acoustico schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen gute und moderne VA- und IPS-Panels tun sich in der Farbqualität nicht mehr so viel. Ich denke da kommt es auf den einzelnen Monitor an



TN kann man mittlerweile auch dazu zählen. Leider sind gerade diese ab Werk oft bescheiden eingestellt.


----------



## justme (18. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, ich denke ich schaue echt zu genau hin...

Der Fleck war auf den ASUS bezogen, den habe ich schon zurück geschickt.
Für mich sieht der Acer sehr blass aus, im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Acer mit IPS und dem Asus, auch mit IPS.

Also, wirklich weiter bin ich noch nicht, brauche bitte noch ein paar Tipps von euch.

Hab meine Schmerzgrenze jetzt mal auf 500€ gesetzt, könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?

Wichtig sind mir ein kräftiges Bild, nicht wie beim ACER Z271t..
144Hz wären schön, allerdings nicht zwingend..

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Acoustico (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde dir diesen empfehlen (549€):

Samsung C27HG70 bei notebooksbilliger.de
Curved Monitor C27HG70 (27“) | LC27HG70QQUXEN | Samsung Deutschland

Der hat 144Hz, WQHD, Curved, zwar Freesync und VA aber mit Quantom Dot/HDR (Durch die Quantum Dot-Technologie verfügt Samsungs Curved Gaming Monitor über ca. 125% RGB-Farbabgabe. Die Farben sind vielfältiger, satter, klarer und näher an der Realität als jemals bei einem Samsung Monitor zuvor, um Ihnen ein Spiele-Erlebnis zu liefern, das sich nahezu echt anfühlt) Der Monitor sollte genau deine Wünsche entsprechen.


----------



## justme (18. Dezember 2017)

Klappt des HDR auch ohne Freesync?

Hab ja "nur" eine GTX 1060..


----------



## Acoustico (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke schon, 100% sicher bin ich mir aber bei der Technik nicht, habe mich mit HDR für PC noch nicht beschäftigt. Aber das Angebot gilt nur heute für den Monitor.


----------



## justme (27. Dezember 2017)

Es ist dein Dell U2715H geworden, bin vollkommen zufrieden 

BLB ist da, stört mich allerdings nicht, in Spielen oder Filmen fällt es mir nicht auf.


----------

